# Kandle and Kandle Flex light on Christmas special $12.50 free s/h



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

There is a special on the Kandle and Kandle Flex light at Amazon for $12.50 ea, black or white. These are the 2nd edition of the lights, and was posted at Fatwallet:

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/1148830/

I just ordered 1 black flex. It shows $25 in cart, checked free super saver shipping, and on last page when ready to send order, it shows $12.50 with free shipping.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Good catch! I haven't tried the Kandle Flex, but the Kandle itself is much more accurately priced at $12.50 than at whatever price they currently charge ($25 when I bought mine). It's an OK light, but not a GOOD one, with the main thing in its favor being the extremely light weight. Hopefully the Flex eliminates some of the disadvantages of the regular model.

With either model, do be sure to stock up on the 25 pack of those button batteries Amazon offers for around $6, because they go through them very very quickly. At least with the 25 pack, you won't be paying $3 every week or so for new batteries.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks!  I have a kandle and like it but wanted more control over the direction of the light.  The Kandle Flex will be perfect!

I haven't found my Kandle going through a lot of batteries, but I only use it when out of the house in the evenings and that doesn't happen often.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, if you're only using it for travel--and you don't travel often--the $12.50 is a pretty good price. The regular Kandle is as compact as they get for travel, so it's easy to pack (just remember to also pack spare batteries & the little screwdriver too). But if you're a nightly reader in need of an everyday light, you may want to bypass this one in favor of something that has a little more power behind it.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Just ordered one.  Thanks so much for the heads-up!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Received this Flex lite today and really like it. It is much smaller than I expected since I also have the regular Kandle. On sale till December 31 or until supplies last.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Really?  I think I'll order one for my M-I-L.  I have the Kandle2 and now the KandleFlex (thanks to this thread) and really like them.

Thanks again for the heads-up.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just got the Flex for $12.50.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Melissa71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sweet!  Thank you so much for posting this.   I tried to get the flex version in graphite, but the discount didn't apply for some reason.  I went back and picked out the black version, and the discount came right off.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Melissa71 said:


> Sweet! Thank you so much for posting this.  I tried to get the flex version in graphite, but the discount didn't apply for some reason. I went back and picked out the black version, and the discount came right off.


Thank you for this! Tried the other day, and I must have done something wrong, so I gave it up as a lost cause. But upon seeing it was still good for you and laa I tried again, and yea! It worked.


----------



## Melissa71 (Dec 21, 2011)

^ Yay!  I'm glad you got it.  I thought it was over at first, too.  I was so happy when it went through, just by picking a different color.  They must have an over abundance of the white and black.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Black Flex is still on sale today for $12.50 as I needed another for friend. Apparently it was only the Black Flex, and White regular that were on the promo. Love the Flex, and as mentioned, no screwdriver needed.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does the Kandle flex turn itself on when you take it out and have it in your bag (assuming anyone here takes it out)?  I bought the regular Kandle last year since my Xtraflex2 turns itself on in my bag.  I think the LEDs burned out on my Kandle though.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Does the Kandle flex turn itself on when you take it out and have it in your bag (assuming anyone here takes it out)? I bought the regular Kandle last year since my Xtraflex2 turns itself on in my bag. I think the LEDs burned out on my Kandle though.


There's an on/off switch on the led section, so don't really know how it could turn itself on.


----------

